# systemd & networkmanager (résolu)

## ruddy32

Bonjour,

Je souhaite migré mon système de udev vers systemd. Je rencontre un problème lors du build du composant networkmanager.

```
[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/udev-208  USE="acl firmware-loader gudev kmod -doc -introspection -openrc (-selinux) -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[binary  N    ] virtual/udev-208-r1  USE="gudev kmod -introspection (-selinux) -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8  USE="connection-sharing dhcpcd nss systemd* vala* wifi -avahi -bluetooth -consolekit* -dhclient -gnutls -introspection* -modemmanager* -ppp* -resolvconf {-test} -wext*" 

[blocks B     ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-208-r3)ai la 

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration ("sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration" is blocking sys-fs/udev-208)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-208)
```

A prioris, networkmanager requiert l'installation du composant udev. Quel est la solution pour résoudre ce problème ?

Si j'essai de ré-installer le composant systemd, j'obtient le même type de message d'erreur

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/systemd-208-r3 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udev-208  USE="acl firmware-loader gudev kmod -doc -introspection -openrc (-selinux) -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[binary  N     ] virtual/udev-208-r1  USE="gudev kmod -introspection (-selinux) -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N    ~] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-26-r2 

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-208-r3)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration ("sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration" is blocking sys-fs/udev-208)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-208)
```

Merci.

----------

## nicop

Tu as  migré vers systemd mais sans installer virtual/udev.

Emerge donc virtual/udev et systemd (avec les même useflags pour que ça ne te bloque pas à nouveau). Cela devrait résoudre la chose.

----------

## ruddy32

Avant cela j'avais mis à jour la configuration de package.use avec

```
sys-apps/systemd gudev introspection
```

qui m'a permis d'installer les paquets impactés par le flags systemd.

J'ai ensuite re-installé le paquet virtual/udev.

Et pour terminer, j'ai mis à jour le système avec la commande

```
emerge -aDNuvq world
```

----------

